
SurfaceOne – an app-controlled trackless camera dolly - camtarn
https://edelkrone.eu/products/surfaceone
======
djrogers
That’s pretty cool, but c’mon - you can’t put a video on your homepage about a
‘secret’ feature. It’s a feature, period - it’s not hidden, heck it’s not even
non-obvious in the app. It’s just a feature.

Is this some kind of new clickbait marketing?

------
camtarn
Not affiliated with Edel Krone at all - I just think this little camera robot
is crazy cool :D

------
joenathanone
Looks cool, put in an order. Looking to make some high quality videos and this
looks like it will lower the bar to getting interesting shots.

------
zyngaro
This better have some edge detection (no pun intended) system.

------
JustSomeNobody
Is this by Microsoft?

~~~
naoru
No, it's a pigeon.

------
ape4
Seems to be €899 / $899 for the SurfaceONE bundle.

~~~
camtarn
Now waiting for the Arduino based open source version ;)

~~~
sprobertson
Something I've wanted to make since I learned what a camera dolly is (and how
expensive they generally are) but my mechanical know-how is so far lacking.

